# Suggestions for Bloodwork



## Lenyodius (Mar 27, 2021)

Used Medichecks in the past but don't feel like their service is up to standard. There was also concerns about their labs' validity recently which was a concern.

My most recent check (and retest) couldn't detect my test levels, which is obviously pretty crucial lol.

Question: Any recommendations for other companies who you guys have had good experiences with??

Welcome any comments on what results I did get.

300mg Nexus Test E: 0.6ml (180mg) every 4 days with 12.5mg Aromasin every dose.

Blood was taken 1 day after a dose.

100mg Nexus Anavar Daily. (50 AM/PM)

Using support supplements for various purposes.

It's my first cycle and loving it, no sides thus far. I'm a noob but feel like I'm being intelligent about things. Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## Protek5 (Apr 19, 2021)

I would take 400mg of Vitamin B6 everyday and on such a low dose of test I would scrap the Aromasin and keep nolva on hand instead.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

If you want accuracy you shouldn't be doing finger pr**k tests. Do it intravenously.

I've heard people recommending optimale and youth-revisited but never tried.


----------

